# Incomunicabilità2



## Tebina (19 Gennaio 2013)

Un ora di litigata con mattia per una cazzata.
Il suo solito modo bellicoso e contro a prescindere, di quando è in botta ansiosa.
Un caffè insieme trasformato in un bordello. Per niente.
Accuse.
Contro accuse.
Cattiverie.



































Esattamente come quando era con la facocera.
Dove ogni cosa che facevo e dicevo era assolutamente stravolta, manipolata e ributtata addosso completamente trasformata.
Non c'è una facocera, non ho antenne dritte, era solo per far capire il giro del fumo, per dare un immagine reale del livello di discussione.
Dove tu dici bianco, ti viene risposto nero e non si finisce mai.





Mi sono venute le lacrime agli occhi dallo stress.
E' sbottato.
E a quel punto pure io.








In testa ho solo. Un gigantesco. Enorme.


----------



## Tebina (19 Gennaio 2013)

Tutto è nato da:
Sai Mattia quel cv che avevo mandato a quel garden che non fanno vendita al pubblico e pensavo che volessero mettere su una piccola serra, e invece guardando il loro sito che è in evoluzione, penso che invece cerchino qualcuno che oltre a sapere di piante da interno, sia anche commerciale e presentabile perchè si stanno lanciando nell'allestimento di arredamento verde da interni, come alberghi case private...-
-E' una cazzata.-
-Ma non ho idea se sia questo. E' solo una mia idea, un pensiero. Non so nulla e loro non mi dicono nulla, quindi finchè non ricevo la proposta è un parlare così.-
-DEVI SMETTERLA DI FARE VOLI PINDARICI, DEVI ESSERE CONCRETA! IL COMMERCIALE VERDE è UNA CAZZATA GROSSA COME UNA COSA. ALLORA IL COLLOQUIO DI IERI è ANDATO MALE E NON MI VUOI DIRE NIENTE?-
-.......... Stavo solo facendo un pensiero, mentre prendiamo il caffè...non ho idea di cosa...-
-ALLORA VEDI CHE E' ANDATO IL MALE IL COLLOQUIO, PERCHE' SE MI PARLI DI QUESTA COSA COME SE FOSSE LA ROBA DELLA VITA ALLORA è COSì! SMETTILA DI CAMMINARE SULLE NUVOLE HAI ROTTO I COGLIONI SEMPRE CONTRO A TUTTO E NON TI SI PUO DIRE NIENTE...-


e via così per un ora.


----------



## erab (19 Gennaio 2013)

Tebina;bt7164 ha detto:
			
		

> Tutto è nato da:
> Sai Mattia quel cv che avevo mandato a quel garden che non fanno vendita al pubblico e pensavo che volessero mettere su una piccola serra, e invece guardando il loro sito che è in evoluzione, penso che invece cerchino qualcuno che oltre a sapere di piante da interno, sia anche commerciale e presentabile perchè si stanno lanciando nell'allestimento di arredamento verde da interni, come alberghi case private...-
> -E' una cazzata.-
> -Ma non ho idea se sia questo. E' solo una mia idea, un pensiero. Non so nulla e loro non mi dicono nulla, quindi finchè non ricevo la proposta è un parlare così.-
> ...



Pensiero personale, personalissimo, premesso che per certe cose sono un 
estremista, la prima scenata del genere passi, alla seconda si chiude e
ognuno per la sua strada.


----------



## Tebe (19 Gennaio 2013)

erab;bt7165 ha detto:
			
		

> Pensiero personale, personalissimo, premesso che per certe cose sono un
> estremista, la prima scenata del genere passi, alla seconda si chiude e
> ognuno per la sua strada.


Erab...io ho solo voglia di spaccargli la faccia e lo odio quando fa così, perchè gli si chiude il cervello e non ascolta più nulla.
E' il suo tallone di Achille. Le cose non vanno bene qui, quindi è nervoso, stressato e agitato.
Lo sono anche io, più di lui,è a me che verranno a chiedere i soldi dei debiti, sono io che vado a piangere in banca, e sempre io che non ho un lavoro.

Di contro, in questo ultimo anno, sono cambiata anche io. Mi rendo conto di essere più dura e spigolosa nei miei comportamenti e lui sbrocca.


Lo amo. Come lui ama me. Per questo le strade non si possono dividere. Non ancora.
E' un suo difetto conosciuto, diciamo e...

















Non lo so.
So solo che stamattina mi sono sentita ferita. Dalle accuse di voli pindarici, che non sono concreta, che parlavo di quello perchè sicuramente il colloquio di ieri è andato male e io lo volevo nascondere.
E più tentavo di dirgli che non era così, ma cosa si inventava, lui alzava il tono di voce e diceva che non accetto il contraddittorio e tutto il resto.

Sto proprio male in questo momento.
Ci sono rimasta male. Si. Davvero male.


----------



## Pepebianco (19 Gennaio 2013)

Ehm..
mi pare proprio tensione da assenza cicche e manico.
Introdurre un bicchiere di vermut?
Per smorzare i toni, e per fartela scivolare addosso?
Adesso non credo tu abbia bisogno anche di sentirti accusata. Non sentirti accusata. Dai no. Non adesso.


----------



## babsi (19 Gennaio 2013)

Pepebianco;bt7170 ha detto:
			
		

> Ehm..
> mi pare proprio tensione da assenza cicche e manico.
> *Introdurre un bicchiere di vermut?*
> Per smorzare i toni, e per fartela scivolare addosso?
> Adesso non credo tu abbia bisogno anche di sentirti accusata. Non sentirti accusata. Dai no. Non adesso.


E' astemia :mrgreen:
E quando si affogano le ansie e le tristezze nell'alcol, al massimo ti intrippi ancora di più nei tuoi casini mentali e ne consegue una bella sbornia triste, e direi che non è il caso.


----------



## Pepebianco (19 Gennaio 2013)

Si.
la sbornia triste è quello che intendevo.
ma proprio fatta con il vermut, sennò non è triste abbastanza.


----------



## Tebe (19 Gennaio 2013)

l'alcol in qualsiasi sua forma, pure negli sciroppi e nei dolci mi fa vomitare.
Solo l'odore.
Niente sbornia per me.











Mi faccio di funghetti prataioli, ho deciso


----------



## Innominata (19 Gennaio 2013)

Saro' seria (spesso mi spaventa esserlo, perché ho sempre bisogno di  zucchero sui panini della colazione, e pepe e pimento sulle pietanze che ho davanti). Pero'! Difficile, difficilissimo pensare che la vita sia una discesa lungo un prato ubertoso. E non e' detto che la persona con cui stai, serva a risolvere i problemi. Pero' a condividerli si', a mostrarsi con sincerità quando si e' uomo di dolori e donna di dolori. Buttare alle ortiche i filtri come non si potrebbe mai fare con terzi. Non incomunicabilità, ma eccesso di comunicazione pura, bruta , primitiva, rozza, elementarizzata. In genere, con questa stessa persona, si e' anche molto piu' facilmente e sinceramente uomo di gioie e donna di gioie.


----------



## devastata (20 Gennaio 2013)

Innominata;bt7174 ha detto:
			
		

> Saro' seria (spesso mi spaventa esserlo, perché ho sempre bisogno di  zucchero sui panini della colazione, e pepe e pimento sulle pietanze che ho davanti). Pero'! Difficile, difficilissimo pensare che la vita sia una discesa lungo un prato ubertoso. E non e' detto che la persona con cui stai, serva a risolvere i problemi. Pero' a condividerli si', a mostrarsi con sincerità quando si e' uomo di dolori e donna di dolori. Buttare alle ortiche i filtri come non si potrebbe mai fare con terzi. Non incomunicabilità, ma eccesso di comunicazione pura, bruta , primitiva, rozza, elementarizzata. In genere, con questa stessa persona, si e' anche molto piu' facilmente e sinceramente uomo di gioie e donna di gioie.


Nessuno si illude che i propri problemi vengano risolti dall'altro, ma solidarietà, entusiasmo, incoraggiamento, quello ti aspetti dal tuo compagno.
Con tutti di difetti che ha quel 'bastardo' di mio marito, questo episodio me lo fa rivalutare, non si comporterebbe mai cosi, non ha mai alzato una sola volta la voce in vita sua con me, non mi scoraggerebbe mai nella ricerca di un lavoro ed è sempre stato generoso, no, non devo pensarci, altrimenti lo rivaluto.
Questa notte aveva l'ansia per me, per la prima volta mi ha chiesto se voglio che smetta di andare a suonare, lo ha chiesto seriamente, alle 4 di notte dopo un rientro tardivo per le strade innevate. Non gli ho risposto. 

Mi dispiace leggere che Tebe ha questi problemi, spero davvero il colloquio sia positivo e il lavoro tutto SUO.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Gennaio 2013)

Tranquilla. Ha bisogno di scaricare. Lo so che i problemi ce li hai tu. Ma lui li sente suoi. Mandalo molto tranquillamente a cagare, così scarichi anche tu. Sai secondo me qual'è il problema di incomunicabilità? Ti tieni troppa cacca dentro, ti carichi tutto. Mostragli un po' di ansia, fai una bella scenata napulitè e lui avrà il riscontro del suo imprinting, diventerà comprensivo e servizievole.


----------

